# Unconventional Tanks.



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought I would start a post for people to show off their unconventional nano tanks. By this I mean tanks that people have made out of decorative vases or bowls etc. For example I seem to remember someone attempting to use an old glass battery case (??) and I just read a thread about a pickle jar.

I have slightly selfish motive in that I am looking for inspiration for a new tank but it would also be cool to see everyones in one place!! :hihi:


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought a little jar for 2 pound B & M homestores. I added some peat on the bottom then topped of with pebbles added some marimo moss and java fern.


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

you have to check out this guy from APC:

http://aquaminiatura.blogspot.com/


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are amazing!! I cant read any of it but they look great. I love the one with his hand in the shot showing just how tiny it is.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Great Blog. Try Google Translate. Subscribed. I was just staring at a tiny square glass 1/4 gallon container thats been sitting on a shelf doing nothing for months. Been thinking about throwing some mosses in there and playing around...


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Does he maintain them? or just set them up, take a pic? I would think its trickier to maintain. But still awesome.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw some thread on aquascapingworld. A guy in mexico specializes in only nano, eextreme nano tanks and they are simply breath taking. Don't have the link handy though. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sarajean80 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know if this counts, since it's not technically an aquarium yet...

I found a nice big glass globe, holds about a gallon, that in a previous life was meant to be used as a covering for a light fixture. I've got it at home in the bathtub; I filled with water to see if it can handle the stress of that much weight. If I don't end up with a tub full of glass I'll add a few rocks to see if it can take it, then maybe toss some moss in to keep the algae down.


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

Wicket_lfe said:


> Does he maintain them? or just set them up, take a pic? I would think its trickier to maintain. But still awesome.


AFAIK, he maintains them for a time, tears them down and starts a new project.

I asked him to help with my monster but he wouldn't 

His largest 'scaped tank was a 30gal I believe.

He had one called "beyond" which I fell in love with but I didn't see it on the blog site.. it was one of his earlier works.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a little tank I setup couple of years ago. The tank is a candlestick holder from Pier 1 Imports. It's about 1.9 liters or 0.5 gallons.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool thread, I've been look around for a square bowl or similar for a while to do a mini scape.

I guess you could put it on a window ledge to get some natural light and not use a light fixture at all.


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

sarajean80 said:


> I don't know if this counts, since it's not technically an aquarium yet...
> 
> I found a nice big glass globe, holds about a gallon, that in a previous life was meant to be used as a covering for a light fixture. I've got it at home in the bathtub; I filled with water to see if it can handle the stress of that much weight. If I don't end up with a tub full of glass I'll add a few rocks to see if it can take it, then maybe toss some moss in to keep the algae down.


Yeah that counts. Let us know how it turns out!!


houseofcards said:


> This is a little tank I setup couple of years ago. The tank is a candlestick holder from Pier 1 Imports. It's about 1.9 liters or 0.5 gallons.


That tank is beautiful! Its the sort thing I am hoping to set up... eventually. I have been looking around for a square vase or something similar too but am not having much luck in England. I havent tried that hard yet though... Am a bit lazy...

Cheers for the reply guys!


----------



## J83 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi SpamAllen have you tried TK Maxx? The one near me always seems to have all kinds of different glass vases and as its TK Maxx they are always nice and cheap.


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

I hadnt but now you mention it it seems the obvious choice, duh. I will have look. Cheers.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I had one a while ago that was a pasta cooker. It was a clear cylinder about 12" high and 4" diameter. It had two "covers" - a strainer and the lid to keep it closed. I just used the strainer part at the top, snaked an air hose through it and attached an airstone for water movement. I had some long thin branches, some rotala, some moss and a few cherry shrimp in it. No pictures unfortunately, but I'll definitely take some if I set it up again.


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

ohhhh I have one of those!!! haha neat idea!
(evil grin: Diego .. I'm coming after you!)


----------



## WallyWestIsTheBest333 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well I haven't started it yet as I don't have any plants but I'm using a cookie jar/decorative food jar. =] I got it from Walmart for $8. =]

I've also seen some people on the betta forums use 1 gallon plastic pretzle and cookie containers. =]

When I get it set up I'll snap a shot for you! =]

Also I might use my mother's Hurricane vase that I'm "borrowing."  I can definitely see a picotope in there!


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

I am really tempted to try and use something like these....

http://www.greenerstyle.co.uk/square-corked-storage-jars-p-534.html

Not sure how practical it would be. I just love the cork lids, although would make lighting tricky....

Sam.

P.S. I would love to see a pic! And whats a hurricane vase?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just picked up a nice large flower vase at Hobby Lobby for twenty bucks (50% off!).

It holds two gallons.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

SpamAllan said:


> I am really tempted to try and use something like these....
> 
> http://www.greenerstyle.co.uk/square-corked-storage-jars-p-534.html
> 
> ...



I saw the picture and immediately thought LED! Drill a hole from the side halfway in to run wires then drill a hole from the bottom to intersect it and put in a couple leds...should be enough light?


----------



## 04100824 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have one on my desk at work that I made out of a 2 gallon cookie jar from Wal*Mart. .

I'll post a picture if I remember to bring my camera to work..


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I saw this awhile back, and thought it was cool.


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

That is utterly briliiant. Somehow I doubt I will ever see something like that in Cambridge...


----------



## crazyt123 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Houseofcards that setup is beautiful! I was wondering is there any kind a filter on it?


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

not sure is this pertains to this thread but it sure is TINY! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz4efEsJTAc&feature=grec_index

Amy


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

still noting surpassed Diego out of Spain. Just love his stuff.


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

So I decided to buy a little food storage jar. 










Maybe it was a little preemptive as I havent worked out how to light it yet. I am thinking LED but I don't where to get one strong enough in UK or just to buy several.

It has an anubias petite in it at the moment and a small vals from one of my other tanks that would have gone in the bin otherwise.... I am thinking of adding some moss as a carpet....

Not sure whether it will support any animals....

PS I realised after posting this that the substrate looks super deep. It isnt actually that deep. It is sloped backwards and for some reason the photo makes it look very very deep.


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

The photo was bugging me so I thought I would add another one...


----------



## TRD_Power (Aug 6, 2010)

Tried getting one of it next to my Blackberry, and for those of you who haven't seen a BB Curve up close, they're pretty dang small  It's about 2oz. Still waiting for my Willow moss to grow before I put a little bit on the stick (dunno if it'll even survive in this). Anyways, I've had this little guy going for about 3 weeks and everything's still alive!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

SpamAllan said:


> That is utterly briliiant. Somehow I doubt I will ever see something like that in Cambridge...


But wouldn't it be so much better in a classic red box?


----------



## SpamAllan (Oct 1, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> But wouldn't it be so much better in a classic red box?


Haha that is so true. Hopefully some intelligent person will be read this and build one in the red box in my village.....


----------

